# Hilton Club Points conversion/trades



## Millisara (Jun 23, 2011)

Please direct me to an explanatin of how your Hilton Points are converted to Hilton Club points so that they can be used at Hilton Hotels.  Is there a list of particuating Hilton hotels and the number of points that are needed for reservation?  If you own at Hilton Club NY how are the points from this resort convert to Hilton Vacation points for other timeshare trade. And finally do the Hilton timeshare trade well with Interval? I am trying to learn all that I can before I purchase.  Was going to do a Marriot resale but with all the possible changes I have become reluctant. Plus with the ability to use points for hotels that is a big plus for me. Thanks  Marilyn


----------



## pianodinosaur (Jun 23, 2011)

Hilton Grand Vacation Club Points (HGVC points) may be converted to Hilton Honors Points (HHonors points) but not vice versa. This may be done on the HGVC member website or by a telephone call to HGVC.  The current conversion value for 2011 is 1 to 25.  Therefore 5000 HGVC points may be converted to 125,000 HHonors points.  HHonor points never expire. 

The New York City properties have a higher conversion rate. The conversion rate for penthouse units is 1 to 30.  The conversion rate for one bedroom and studio premier units is 1 to 40. The conversion rate for studio plus units is 1 to 50. 

However, there are much more efficient ways to use your HGVC points, such as timesharing, RCI conversions, and cruising.  If you have the HHonors American Express Card, you will find that the points accumulate very rapidly.  We have had numerous HHonors redemptions without having to convert HGVC points.  However, several TUGGERs have pointed out that if they want to stay in a posh resort in Europe and do not have enough HHonors points in reserve, the conversion option may be very useful.

Hilton trades in RCI and does not trade in Interval International.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 23, 2011)

Neither HGVC nor HHonors points may be converted for use at Hilton Club NY. Only owners of HC-NY may book HC-NY, but HC-NY owners may use their points to book HGVC and may convert their points to HHonors (see post above).

AFAIK, all Hilton affiliated Hotels participate in the HHonors program, although some limit the number of rooms available for booking with HH-points and will show as "unavailable" at times. Diamond-level HH-members can, however, kick out even a paying guest to get a room.

Using HGVC points to book a hotel or convert to HHonors is typically a poor trade.  Its far better to let your HHonors account grow on its own and use an affinity CC to augment the point total.

HGVC only trades with RCI, not II. There is an online portal to RCI which allows you to search and confirm reservations for both nightly (points) and weeks, without making a deposit. The system uses Hilton's corporate RCI account, not your own.


----------

